

Young engineer launches stair aid  - kirubakaran
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7375486.stm

======
noisedom
Link to application:
[http://gb.espacenet.com/search97cgi/s97_cgi.exe?action=View&...](http://gb.espacenet.com/search97cgi/s97_cgi.exe?action=View&VdkVgwKey=GB2440387A&ViewTemplate=gb/en/textdraw.hts)

When a house becomes unlivable, moving to a new home or nursing home can be a
heartbreak; especially for an elderly person. I think it's great this device
can treat that.

~~~
Todd
Fantastic. Not only is she a smart engineer, but she's protected herself from
a business standpoint as well.

------
sown
I seem to remember that a similar enterprising young woman who made myspace
designs who almost or did have all of her money (~1million) taken from her by
the state because of something about child labor laws, taxes or something.

I would just keep this sort of detail (her age) as quiet as possible, if I was
her.

~~~
tspiteri
I don't think that's a problem in this case, the article says she was 16, and
it's legal to work at 16.

~~~
seabee
In the UK it's legal to work below 16, but you can only be employed legally
for a limited amount of hours. Self-employment doesn't have those
restrictions, and you don't pay taxes either (until you turn 16).

------
dylanz
That's a very clever product, and design. Kudos to her.

------
jacquesm
What I really absolutely love about this device is its simplicity. No
electricity, wires, processors, motors or other stuff that can fail.

Just good old fashioned mechanical engineering. Great job!

------
markbao
Not only is she going to become a millionaire from it, but she's doing great
work helping the disabled. Incredible work.

~~~
acgourley
Definitely a good idea, but did she patent it? What's to stop one of many
companies in this area from producing it or a variant? Does she have the
resources to enforce her own patents?

I don't know, I'm honestly curious as I've been in similar positions before
with things I thought I could take the market.

